# Camping Themed Coloring Pages For Kids



## ThisOldCamper (Jul 5, 2010)

My little girl loves to color. She also loves to camp. I looked for some camping themed coloring books or printable pages, but didn't find any. So I've made some! I plan on adding more everyday until I have enough to make a small coloring book.

All of these are in PDF format, just click, open and print. All are scaled to print on standard 8.5" x 11" printer paper.

I hope your little one enjoys them!

LINK TO .PDFS


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

To make some coloring pages of your camping adventures for your daughter try going to the Crayola website and use their Lights, Camera, Color feature. You can upload your own camping picture and the website will turn it into a page that can be printed and then colored. Pretty neat!

Here is a direct link: http://play-zone.crayola.com/play-zone/index.htm#/LCC


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for both of these - always love new child ideas









Ali


----------



## ThisOldCamper (Jul 5, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> To make some coloring pages of your camping adventures for your daughter try going to the Crayola website and use their Lights, Camera, Color feature. You can upload your own camping picture and the website will turn it into a page that can be printed and then colored. Pretty neat!
> 
> Here is a direct link: http://play-zone.crayola.com/play-zone/index.htm#/LCC


Oh my gosh! That is wonderful! Thanks for posting...I never imagined something like that was out there.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Love it!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

grand daughter is going to love these!


----------

